# Sir Vape Community page



## BigGuy (20/11/17)

Dear Customers.

Over the last few week's we have been talking about opening a closed Facebook group for you our loyal clients. The reason for this is that we can do more for you in this type of a group from competitions, polls, community specials and a lot more. If you would like to be part of the community click the link below and wait to be approved.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/sirvapecommunity/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Awesome initiative but not on Facebook


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/11/17)

Request to join posted - thanks 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Request to join posters- thanks
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That must be Facebook phrase


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> That must be Facebook phrase



Autocorrect is not my friend 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## XVX'S (23/11/17)

That will be great

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius van Tonder (12/12/17)

Request to join posted. Thanks


----------

